# Neon orange pants/coat suggestions.



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

First off, does anyone know who makes a bright neon orange pair of pants? I've checked Burton, FourSquare and a bunch of others. They have orange, but I would like a brighter, neon color. Secondly, I've been toying with the idea of buying a new jacket with the pants. I would like to get either a teal color or a blue. Does anybody have any suggestions as to what colors would look best? 

Cheers,
Austin.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

This doesn't really hp, but Ii was wondering the same as I want neon green pants.


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Suggestion - don't do it.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

I was going to make fun of you but forgot what I was going to say, due to distraction by you're avatar. 
respect...


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

Ride Phinney Insulated Pant - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## TBC (Nov 28, 2010)

Check out the Analog Asset pants. They have bright colors - green, yellow, red, blue...










Or the Nomis Simon Chamberlain pant:


----------

